# Getting a Ben Hogan CFT Ti Hybrid, but which of the 4 shafts?



## fluffylie (May 10, 2006)

1. TT Crossfire Steel

2. Apex Edge Steel

3. Aldila NVS-h graphite shaft

4. Apex Edge graphite

Golf Magazine's Club Test 2006 gave this hybrid (tested with the Aldila shaft) the "top pick" and "best value."

- f


----------

